# Very stiff barbour waxed jacket



## bobbydacron (Mar 26, 2009)

I just bought a barbour coat from Ebay. It is really, really stiff. Much stiffer than any waxed jacket that I have ever seen before. It literally can stand up on its own. It does start to relax when I wear it however it isn't that comfortable. Does anyone have any ideas as to how I can get it to soften up.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

is there some kind of conditioning creme for waxed jackets?


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Just re-oil it. The volatiles in the wax/oil have evaporated.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

Speas said:


> Just re-oil it. The volatiles in the wax/oil have evaporated.


... what he said.


----------



## jacflash (Aug 29, 2008)

What they said. Get some of Barbour's reproofing stuff and follow the instructions. In the interim you can try leaving it outside on a warm sunny day and/or warming it up (gently!) with a hair dryer, but if it's really gone dry that's unlikely to help a whole lot.


----------



## jacflash (Aug 29, 2008)

Actually, on further thought... if you're willing to put $50ish into this, consider sending it in to Barbour and having them do it. They'll do it right, and they'll take care of any little things that might need mending while it's there. They can also adjust sleeve length for you if necessary. Prices are quite reasonable.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*what he said!*



jacflash said:


> Actually, on further thought... if you're willing to put $50ish into this, consider sending it in to Barbour and having them do it. They'll do it right, and they'll take care of any little things that might need mending while it's there. They can also adjust sleeve length for you if necessary. Prices are quite reasonable.


I'va had Barbout do a reproffing and it does wonders. Like Jackflash said.
Tom


----------

